# Packaging for lotion bars



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Oct 15, 2014)

What do you use to package your lotion bars? Tins? Just labeled? Something else?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2014)

I sell them in roll-up tubes as well as guest size lotion bars in tins.   I love lotion bars and they sell well during the cold weather when it's really dry from the furnace.


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2014)

I use round tins, but the roll-up tubes sound great.


----------



## Ktaggard (Oct 15, 2014)

I love them in tubes. They sometimes get confused for deodorant, but I love having the palms of my hands grease free. I also like the wider roll up tube for better skin coverage if applying to legs and arms, like I do. Here's a pic:


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 30, 2014)

lsg said:


> I use round tins, but the roll-up tubes sound great.



ISG,  do you label your tins??  Is there a 2 oz round label template somewhere??


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> ISG, do you label your tins?? Is there a 2 oz round label template somewhere??


 
Not ISG but Avery has a template with a bunch of designs to choose from for the 2" label. I use them for my shaving soap and travel lotion bars. I get the roll up tubes from Elements Bath and Body


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 30, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Not ISG but Avery has a template with a bunch of designs to choose from for the 2" label. I use them for my shaving soap and travel lotion bars. I get the roll up tubes from Elements Bath and Body



lol.......I think I am "Avery Challenged" when it comes to trying to use the "free" templates online.
 I was lurking thru the soap labels and now I think my labels look like a 5th grader came up with the design AND I used the dreaded "Comic Sans" font!!   My labels need a definite make over.  lol


----------



## Consuela (Oct 30, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I was lurking thru the soap labels and now I think my labels look like a 5th grader came up with the design * AND I used the dreaded "Comic Sans" font!! * My labels need a definite make over.  lol



Fonts are like your Logo... They're important for branding, and for making your product stand out. If you spent 2 hours on your Logo, I urge you to spend at least that much time invested, in deciding on a font. Playing around with what looks good to you - and what sets your label apart.

Comic Sans....to me....was a font that my Dad thought was cool when he made my Mom's business card.....like fifteen years ago.  

And I don't mean that in a bad way - that is just what *I* associate that particular font with.

One thing you might try - is looking up free fonts online. 
Not all fonts are the same. I have about 30 fonts I downloaded and installed because Word, simply didn't have what I wanted. It's very easy. 

I can post instructions but this is the jist: 

google: free fonts online.
choose font to download.
extract font from zipped folder once downloaded.
open control panel (windows 7 you have to "search" for the fonts folder.)
open fonts folder.
Drag and drop.
Delete the leftovers (the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog).

Back to the actual choosing of a font: pick something you like.
Cursive. Handwritten-look. Typewriter. Old-school-looking.

Decide what kind of Font YOU want to be associated with your branding. 

And people like fonts they can see - and they can read. Too many fonts clutter a label. Pick one font for your Logo; to distinguish brand recognition.
Pick another for everything else, or keep it uniform.

I used to work in a hotel where we made new menus every night. (Yes, that was my favourite job, because I LOVE fonts.) Anyway. When we had weddings, we always had the standard Logo for the hotel restaurant up top. Then we had the name of the dish (usually in a readable cursive font), then the description and price - in a type font. 

Certain scripts/cursives go well with other printed fonts.
Some people like just one font - that's cool too. 

But, I'm a believer in 2 - 3 fonts max. No more.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 30, 2014)

Consuela said:


> Fonts are like your Logo... They're important for branding, and for making your product stand out. If you spent 2 hours on your Logo, I urge you to spend at least that much time invested, in deciding on a font. Playing around with what looks good to you - and what sets your label apart.
> 
> Comic Sans....to me....was a font that my Dad thought was cool when he made my Mom's business card.....like fifteen years ago.
> 
> ...



Consuela, you are now my Font best friend!!!  Thank you for the recommendations and advice.    :clap:


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 30, 2014)

One word of warning: use an antivirus scan on any downloaded file.  Also, try not to click on the paid-results that appear at the top of the page: they are notorious for malware. Use the regular search results instead.

Fonts files and computer-prettiness-makers like cursors are spots that viruses like to hide.  Remember your military training against viruses:


----------



## Consuela (Oct 30, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> One word of warning: use an antivirus scan on any downloaded file.



Absolutely. I should have mentioned that.


----------



## kmarvel (Nov 23, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I sell them in roll-up tubes as well as guest size lotion bars in tins. I love lotion bars and they sell well during the cold weather when it's really dry from the furnace.



Good morning, Shunt.  Where do you purchase your roll-up tubes??


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 23, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Good morning, Shunt. Where do you purchase your roll-up tubes??



Elements Bath and Body.  They are less than a dollar when buying 50 but of course there's shipping too.  But I also purchase my lip tubes & lids, oval tubes for my solid perfume and roll on packaging too.  I also like their lip flavors.


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Not ISG but Avery has a template with a bunch of designs to choose from for the 2" label. I use them for my shaving soap and travel lotion bars. I get the roll up tubes from Elements Bath and Body



Happy New Year......almost.      :razz:
 I bought the roll up containers for my lotion bars.  Which Avery label do you use for them??


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 29, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Happy New Year......almost. :razz:
> I bought the roll up containers for my lotion bars. Which Avery label do you use for them??


 
Same to you!   I use 2x4 labels from labels by the sheet. And then use the Avery template.  I have also used the 2x3 from avery and they worked okay but  are clear so harder to read.  I prefer the 2x4.


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 31, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Same to you! I use 2x4 labels from labels by the sheet. And then use the Avery template. I have also used the 2x3 from avery and they worked okay but are clear so harder to read. I prefer the 2x4.



As always, thank you!!!!   :grin:


----------

